# Break in period for new shoes?



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Just got my first pair of new road shoes. Are there any sort of "break in" tricks or is such a thing even needed?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope! Just wear them. They might stretch a tiny bit, but since its a stiff soled shoe, it shouldnt change much.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Sometimes I'll buy a shoe insert with a little padding to make the shoe feel a little more comfortable. Other than that, just hang in there.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Usually only the sole will require any breaking in. If there are problems after maybe a week or two of riding, it's probably more of a cleat location issue.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Most modern cycling shoes are made from mostly plastic. Since plastic doesn't stretch there's not much, if any, breaking to do.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that they are just a hair too small. They are an EU 46, and I usually am a US 11.5-12. I'll probably dump them on CL and get properly fitted at my LBS.


----------



## chesbak (Feb 16, 2011)

b4_ford said:


> Just got my first pair of new road shoes. Are there any sort of "break in" tricks or is such a thing even needed?


If you fit the shoes properly when you buy them you won't need to break them in....


----------

